# namorar



## cinditina

Este es un verbo que me pone los pelos de punta. Nunca me lo han conseguido explicar perfectamente (¡si eso es posible!). Sé que es un verbo difícil.
Aquí pongo una frase que me gustaría traducir:
"Las personas van al cine más bien para "namorar" que para ver la película."
¿Cómo quedaría esta frase?
Muchísimas gracias


----------



## zema

Sólo se me ocurren verbos que podrían funcionar en Argentina, pero no creo que se utilicen en otros países: _noviar_, _chapar_ (besarse y acariciarse, ha caído en desuso), _transar_ (sobre todo besarse, lo usan o usaban hasta hace poco los jóvenes).


----------



## Alderamin

Acho que o "transar" vale para o Brasil e o "curtir" para Portugal (embora "curtir" também tenha outros significados, como divertir-se, por exemplo).
Para português de Portugal, poderíamos traduzir como "As pessoas vão ao cinema mais para passar um bom bocado / curtir com o(a) namorado(a) do que propriamente para ver um filme."


----------



## zema

Ah, la que supongo que se entendería en otras partes es "_... para hacerse arrumacos_".


----------



## reme66

Perdón, podría ser meterse mano?


----------



## zema

reme66 said:


> Perdón, podría ser meterse mano?


Supongo que sí, con la salvedad de que en Argentina _'meterse mano'_ tiene una connotación sexual fortísima, es una forma muy cruda de decirlo. 
No sé cómo se entenderá _'meterse mano'_ en España, pero _'namorar'_ me parece mucho más '_tranquilo_', digamos...


----------



## Carfer

'_Namorar_' não tem necessariamente uma conotação sexual. Há namoros sem sexo, até há 50 anos talvez até fossem a maioria. Não era inconcebível, como seria hoje, a menina ficar à janela e o rapaz na rua e era assim, ele a olhar para cima, ela para baixo, que a coisa se passava até casarem. Hoje, com a liberalização dos costumes, claro, será mais difícil encontrar algum desses, mas uma coisa não implica a outra. Sendo assim, acho que nem 'transar', nem 'curtir' e, do lado espanhol, certamente que também não _'meter mano_'.


----------



## Paraguayan

en Paraguay podría ser "novillear", que deriva de la palabra novio/novia, (para nosotros novio o novia no necesariamente significa que están compromotidos y van a casarse como podria ser en portugués la palabra noivo/noiva)


----------



## zema

Carfer said:


> '_Namorar_' não tem necessariamente uma  conotação sexual. Há namoros sem sexo, até há 50 anos talvez até fossem a  maioria. Não era inconcebível, como seria hoje, a menina ficar à janela  e o rapaz na rua e era assim, ele a olhar para cima, ela para baixo,  que a coisa se passava até casarem. Hoje, com a liberalização dos  costumes, claro, será mais difícil encontrar algum desses, mas uma coisa  não implica a outra. Sendo assim, acho que nem 'transar', nem 'curtir'  e, do lado espanhol, certamente que também não _'meter mano_'.


  Concordo, claro. Difícil de encontrar a palavra ou expressão certa para traduzir ‘_namorar’_. Contudo, sendo que fala de ‘_namorar_’ no escurinho do cinema, talvez  _mimarse/darse unos mimos/hacerse unos mimos _ possam passar uma ideia bastante parecida.


Paraguayan said:


> en Paraguay podría ser "novillear", que deriva de la palabra novio/novia, (para nosotros novio o novia no necesariamente significa que están compromotidos y van a casarse como podria ser en portugués la palabra noivo/noiva)


_novillear_ entonces debe ser igual a _noviar _en Argentina. Aunque hoy en día creo que se está usando poco por acá. Decimos casi siempre _Fulana y Fulano salen/están saliendo._


----------



## cinditina

Por lo que comprendo, no existe un verbo propiamente para "namorar" con un sentido  ingenuo y romántico. "Salir con" me resulta un poco raro cuando las personas están paradas, sentadas o solamente mirándose. 
Bueno, es una discusión amplia, pero es un tema interesante.
Gracias a todos


----------



## Csalrais

En España en ese sentido podría valer "tontear" aunque depende del contexto (y aunque me hago una idea aún no tengo claro del todo el alcance concreto de "namorar"). Aquí mangato lo propone:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=942071&p=4982909#post4982909

Y en esta imagen puedes ver un uso del verbo:

Clic


----------



## cinditina

Me encantó la foto, Csalrais . La imagen explica perfectamente el acto de "namorar".
Te voy a poner una situación.
La madre pregunta ao hijo menor:
- ¿Dónde está tu hermana?
Y éste contesta:
-Está "namorando" con Juan en jardín. (en el caso, gracias a tu ayuda, tonteando)
La madre mira por la ventana y ve a los dos jóvenes riéndose, conversando y cogidos de la mano.
Entonces ella sonríe también.
Espero haberte ayudado un poco con nuestro uso del verbo "namorar".
Saludos


----------



## Csalrais

Muchas gracias, cinditina, me queda claro. Sí, en ese caso que propones queda bien "tontear" pero porque es una palabra que normalmente se usa para definir lo que hacen otros (como en tu ejemplo), no para definir lo que hace uno mismo con su pareja aunque no es imposible usarlo así. No sé si ocurre lo mismo con "namorar". 

Saludos


----------



## cinditina

Por supuesto que sí, Csalrais.
Te pongo otro ejemplo (a mí me encantan los ejemplos):
Pablo está en el jardín con su novia. Suena su teléfono móvil y él lo atiende muy aburrido. Es su amigo Pablo.
- No puedo hablar contigo ahora, Pablo. Estoy "namorando". (tonteando)


----------



## Carfer

_'Namorar_' não é assim uma coisa tão complicada de entender como isso. Às vezes espanta-me a dificuldade que há em dar nomes a realidades ou sentimentos que são universais - ou para aí tendem - quando se interpõem línguas ou culturas diferentes. 
O '_namoro' é _uma realidade fluida, que mudou muito nestas últimas décadas. Talvez seja útil recuar a tempos idos para perceber melhor as diferenças entre _'namoro_' e _'noivado_', que é o que costuma atrapalhar o entendimento do conceito pelos falantes do espanhol.

O '_namoro' _é o período de "estágio", de '_práticas_', digamos assim para entenderem melhor, que precede um eventual casamento. É o período do galanteio, em que ambos se requestam, se cortejam, procuram seduzir-se e concluir se o que os une é suficientemente forte para justificar um casamento ou um compromisso mais estável e firme. Antigamente, era muito mais formal do que é hoje. Implicava um pedido de namoro, quantas vezes por carta, e, em muitos casos, a autorização dos pais da rapariga bem como, também frequentemente, uma vigilância apertada da parte destes. Iniciado o namoro e devidamente autorizado pelos pais quando necessário, os 'namorados' estabeleciam entre si um vínculo que fazia deles um casal de um tipo particular. Eram mais do que amigos, mas tinham muitas limitações em relação ao que consideramos um verdadeiro casal. Desde logo, cada um vivia em sua casa, quase sempre a dos pais, mas a limitação maior era o sexo, que estava oficialmente excluído. Sendo a natureza humana o que é, era, no entanto, inevitável que fosse objecto de alguma experimentação, de maior ou menor relevo e com maior ou menor clandestinidade. Se, ao fim de algum tempo, frequentemente anos, a atracção não tinha desaparecido, a relação se revelava suficientemente sólida e decidiam casar, mudavam de estatuto: passavam a ser _'noivos'. _O_ 'noivado' _é, para nós, portanto, (ou era, porque hoje tem pouca relevância, mas o termo existe e serve para confundir os hispanofalantes que pensam em termos de '_noviazgo_') o período que medeia entre a formalização da decisão de casar, publicamente anunciada, e o casamento propriamente dito. _'Namorar'_ é, assim, a actividade que cada um dos elementos desenvolve durante o namoro. Já a actividade durante o noivado tem verbo, '_noivar', _mas de uso tão restrito que muita gente o desconhece ou usa apenas no sentido de 'celebrar o noivado', como se fosse um paralelo de _'casar-se_'. 

Hoje em dia, as coisas já não são bem assim. O namoro começa de uma forma muito mais informal (embora pressuponha um entendimento entre os dois, evidentemente), os pais não são ouvidos nem achados, o sexo está presente, frequentemente sem limitações, e a relação é muitas vezes indistinguível de um casamento salvo pela informalidade, pela ausência de papéis, isto é, de oficialização do vínculo. Mas ainda lhe chamamos 'n_amoro'_. O '_noivado_' deixou praticamente de ter expressão.

Agora, perante este quadro, vejam o que melhor traduz o conceito para cada uma das vossas culturas.


----------



## Alderamin

Um pequeno aparte que não tem muito a ver com o assunto:
Há culturas/línguas em que a palavra "namorar" é bastante difícil de traduzir, por exemplo, em árabe será complicado, visto não haver "namoros" antes do casamento.
Talvez tenham a tradução de verbos como "galantear", "cortejar" ou "fazer a corte a) como formas mais aproximadas a este termo.


----------



## zema

Entiendo la sorpresa de Carfer, porque _namorar _parece la actividad más trivial . 
Con _namoro _no hay problema, podemos decir _noviazgo_ o nombrar de algún otro modo al tipo de relación en cuestión. 
Para _namorar_ con el sentido de salir o tener una relación sentimental con alguien, tampoco.

El problema para mí se da cuando _namorar _tiene el sentido de "hacer lo que suelen hacer los novios", digamos.
Como en la frase de Cintidina:
"Não posso falar agora, estou namorando".

En Argentina existe _noviar_, que se puede aplicar en ese caso. Pero hoy en día no se usa mucho, probablemente diríamos:
"No te puedo hablar ahora, estoy con mi novia". A buen entendedor, no haría falta más.

Ahora, ¿cómo traducirían al inglés esa frase, por ejemplo?


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> Entiendo la sorpresa de Carfer, porque _namorar _parece la actividad más trivial .
> Con _namoro _no hay problema, podemos decir _noviazgo_ o nombrar de algún otro modo al tipo de relación en cuestión.
> Para _namorar_ con el sentido de salir o tener una relación sentimental con alguien, tampoco.
> 
> El problema para mí se da cuando _namorar _tiene el sentido de "hacer lo que suelen hacer los novios", digamos.
> Como en la frase de Cintidina:
> "Não posso falar agora, estou namorando".
> 
> En Argentina existe _noviar_, que se puede aplicar en ese caso. Pero hoy en día no se usa mucho, probablemente diríamos:
> "No te puedo hablar ahora, estoy con mi novia". A buen entendedor, no haría falta más.
> 
> Ahora, ¿cómo traducirían al inglés esa frase, por ejemplo?



Pois, percebo. Em todo o caso, deixe-me dizer-lhe que, no nosso conceito de '_namorar'_ e considerando o exemplo que deu, o bom - ou mau - entendedor não faz falta nenhuma. É que se eu disser "_Não posso falar contigo agora, estou com a minha namorada_", a frase pode ser entendida à letra, sem nenhum subentendido, e ainda assim, para nós, é namorar. O simples facto de estar com a namorada, de beber uma cerveja numa esplanada com ela, de conversar com ela num banco de jardim (coisa que eu fiz bastante, tenho uma série de fotografias bastante ridículas que o demonstram), de andar de mão dada pela rua (também fiz, e não pouco), o ir ao cinema, atento ou, com maior probabilidade, desatento ao que se passa na tela, o ir jantar com ela ou simplesmente comer um gelado ou tomar um café, o ficar tempos infinitos a olhar embasbacados um para o outro, ou, evidentemente, o dedicar-se a actividades mais inconfessáveis e prazenteiras, tudo isso faz parte do namoro, tudo isso é namorar. 
No entanto, pensando bem, não deixa de ser curioso que nós tenhamos um termo específico para esse período da vida ou para o que nele fazemos enquanto dura, mas já não tenhamos para outro período, valha a verdade bem menos romântico no geral, que é o do casamento. É que, nesse caso, também não temos outro remédio senão dizer "_Não posso falar contigo agora, estou com a minha mulher_" (Ok, Ok, foi só um exemplo, e muito inverosímil, aliás, que nessa fase já há sempre tempo)


----------



## Alderamin

Carfer said:


> Pois, percebo. Em todo o caso, deixe-me dizer-lhe que, no nosso conceito de '_namorar'_ e considerando o exemplo que deu, o bom - ou mau - entendedor não faz falta nenhuma. É que se eu disser "_Não posso falar contigo agora, estou com a minha namorada_", a frase pode ser entendida à letra, sem nenhum subentendido, e ainda assim, para nós, é namorar. O simples facto de estar com a namorada, de beber uma cerveja numa esplanada com ela, de conversar com ela num banco de jardim (coisa que eu fiz bastante, tenho uma série de fotografias bastante ridículas que o demonstram), de andar de mão dada pela rua (também fiz, e não pouco), o ir ao cinema, atento ou, com maior probabilidade, desatento ao que se passa na tela, o ir jantar com ela ou simplesmente comer um gelado ou tomar um café, o ficar tempos infinitos a olhar embasbacados um para o outro, ou, evidentemente, o dedicar-se a actividades mais inconfessáveis e prazenteiras, tudo isso faz parte do namoro, tudo isso é namorar.
> No entanto, pensando bem, não deixa de ser curioso que nós tenhamos um termo específico para esse período da vida ou para o que nele fazemos enquanto dura, mas já não tenhamos para outro período, valha a verdade bem menos romântico no geral, que é o do casamento. É que, nesse caso, também não temos outro remédio senão dizer "_Não posso falar contigo agora, estou com a minha mulher_" (Ok, Ok, foi só um exemplo, e muito inverosímil, aliás, que nessa fase já há sempre tempo)


----------



## zema

Carfer said:


> Pois, percebo. Em todo o caso, deixe-me dizer-lhe que, no nosso conceito de '_namorar'_ e considerando o exemplo que deu, o bom - ou mau - entendedor não faz falta nenhuma. É que se eu disser "_Não posso falar contigo agora, estou com a minha namorada_", a frase pode ser entendida à letra, sem nenhum subentendido, e ainda assim, para nós, é namorar. O simples facto de estar com a namorada, de beber uma cerveja numa esplanada com ela, de conversar com ela num banco de jardim (coisa que eu fiz bastante, tenho uma série de fotografias bastante ridículas que o demonstram), de andar de mão dada pela rua (também fiz, e não pouco), o ir ao cinema, atento ou, com maior probabilidade, desatento ao que se passa na tela, o ir jantar com ela ou simplesmente comer um gelado ou tomar um café, o ficar tempos infinitos a olhar embasbacados um para o outro, ou, evidentemente, o dedicar-se a actividades mais inconfessáveis e prazenteiras, tudo isso faz parte do namoro, tudo isso é namorar.
> No entanto, pensando bem, não deixa de ser curioso que nós tenhamos um termo específico para esse período da vida ou para o que nele fazemos enquanto dura, mas já não tenhamos para outro período, valha a verdade bem menos romântico no geral, que é o do casamento. É que, nesse caso, também não temos outro remédio senão dizer "_Não posso falar contigo agora, estou com a minha mulher_" (Ok, Ok, foi só um exemplo, e muito inverosímil, aliás, que nessa fase já há sempre tempo)


  Sim, Carfer, na Argentina _noviar_ tem exatamente o mesmo sentido que _namorar_, sentido que você descreveu à perfeição. Chapeau! 

Me refería a que, sobre todo para el caso de un _namoro_ reciente*, *si un amigo me llama por teléfono y le digo “No puedo hablar, estoy con mi novia”, y siempre suponiendo que mi amigo no carezca totalmente de sentido común, va a entender que no puedo hablar porque le estoy dedicando mi tiempo a ella, haciendo las cosas que suelen hacer los novios, aunque más no sea mirarnos a los ojos o tomarnos púdicamente de la mano.

Distinto sería si yo llevara mucho tiempo de noviazgo o estuviera casado, y le dijera la misma frase; lo primero que se imaginaría es que llamó en el momento más inconveniente…


----------



## cinditina

Zema, me gustó mucho eso de "no puedo hablar contigo ahora, estoy con mi mujer". Me reí mucho. Sin embargo, oí algunas veces esta frase de algunos maridos románticos (y casados hace mucho...):
"Estou namorando a minha esposa."


----------



## zema

cinditina said:


> Zema, me gustó mucho eso de "no puedo hablar contigo ahora, estoy con mi mujer". Me reí mucho. Sin embargo, oí algunas veces esta frase de algunos maridos románticos (y casados hace mucho...):
> "Estou namorando a minha esposa."


Obrigado, mas o mérito foi do Carfer... 
Também se ouve na Argentina essa expressão: "Hace veinte años que _estoy de novio/que estamos de novios _con mi esposa"


----------



## cordobes82

Cindi,

se me permite faço um aporte mais.

A questao central é que nao tem um verbo em castelhano como "namorar". Nao recomendo "noviar", pois nao é tao habitual como "namorar" em português.

"Namorar alguém" sería "estar de novio con alguien".
 Exemplo: _Ao contrário do que todos pensavam, ele está *namorando* um garoto. A diferencia de lo que todos pensaban, él *está de novio con* un chico._


 Mas voltemos à sua primeira pergunta



cinditina said:


> "Las personas van al cine más bien para "namorar" que para ver la película."




_Las personas van al cine más para besarse/abrazarse/estar abrazaditos/estar de la mano que para ver la película._

outras opçoes, que sao bem argentinas:

_Van más al cine para chapar/transar que para ver la película._

_Chapar_ e _transar_ significam principalmente beijar-se, mas ao serem expressoes informais sao mais vagas, e por tanto podem incluir abraços, carícias, enfim, tudo o que da a idéia de namoro.


----------



## cinditina

Muchas gracias, Cordobes.


----------

